# Young cold wet Pigeon in Bristol, UK



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello all, 
As many of you know I am in my first term at Bristol Vet School. I was dragged into my flat mates room(another vet) this morning as she'd heard some flapping outside her window(they always seem to know where to come!). There had been a pair of crows flapping around outside so she assumed that it was them, but when the flapping continued she looked out side to find a rather bedraggled pigeon. I feel guilty as he needs his mum and dad but the crows seemed to be getting very close to him, I think they were after him. 
I think he's about 25-28days old. He is extremely wet and a tad skinny, his keel bone is visible but he's not completely underweight. 
He's currently in a box in my room, I know he probably doesnt know how to peck(although there seems to be some pecking going on-ive sprinkled some sunflower seeds around). I can beg for some peas as im sure someone has some!
Strictly speaking I shouldnt have animals in here, but hopefully the plan will be to dry him off and then let him go. 

Qu.
Should I just let him dry off and release?
Should I release out the window(where he was found), I ask because I could release him from the ground but he's have to fly high quickly as theres alot of buildings about.
Should I try and feed him when he's dryer?

Thank you
Much Love

XxX


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

no in my opinion definately dont release him yet......somone will be along late who knows more than me...have you given him water....preferably with a little sugar and salt in...you can dip his beak in several times yourself so he knows its there... i might be in bristol tomorrow or tuesday as i may be taking one of my birds to the vet at chepstow....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Charlotte,

He is definitely in need of some tlc...the danger of him getting soaked like that at this time of year is that he can also suffer from hypothermia. And even if he is dried completely he is likely to get soaked again with the next shower. You can use a hairdrier to warm him up and dry him, I put a hand between the hot air and the pigeon at very frequent intervals to ensure it is not too hot.

How does his crop feel? Follow the protocol of warming and rehydrating before feeding, but I think that if he is feeding himself he should be allowed to do so after rehydration. JMO

If you could hang on to him until solly can take him that would be great!

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Tomorrow Im in lectures from 9 til 5 but have breaks for two hours at 10am. Its constant rain here, very miserable. He does have water and ill put a pinch of salt and sugar in it and make sure he knows its there. 
XxX


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I would be very happy to look after him until Solly can get to him. As much as I love him and can pigeon-proof my room, student accomodation is truely not ideal!!!
Im glad I ghave the box, definately will be keeping it just in case!
XxX


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Give him his water warm. He is probably still being fed by his parents and used to everything being served at pigeon body tempreature.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, hes now dried off, he was terrified of the hair dryer to start with but by the end of it he was sitting on my knee enjoying it!
Hes had a sip of drink as well.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, its warm and he's had a little drink. 
XxX


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> he was sitting on my knee enjoying it!


What a sweetie! I am so glad that yoyur flat did its pigeon magnet bit. I bet if the pigeon could speak he would have been calling your name.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Aww! Yea, this is a pretty big building and he mamaged to land just under my flatmates window. Im pretty sure I can see the worried parents outside. Thing is it is constant rain here, I couldnt bear the thought of him going out and getting wet like that again.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

At this age, parents do not feed them anymore. I would keep him for some time, as he needs to gain weight. Stress from crows can also bring him health problems, so monitor him for a while.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, please give the pigeon some defrosted peas or sweet corn if he is not feeding himself.Tinned stuff will do if you havent anything else. Or wholemeal bread soaked in lukewarm water.

Thank you for taking in this little fella. The weather in the UK for the next week is not good at all. High winds and heavy rain. So please keep him until he is stronger and more able to manage.

It would be wonderful if Solly can take your pigeon. Keep us informed.Many thanks Jayne


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive put some defrosed warm peas in with him and just seen him having a nice long drink. 
XxX


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

poor little soggy guy, my thinking is he may have something going on with him because of his lack of water proofing.
if he won't eat on his own, you can put one piece of corn and peas in his mouth at a time and he will swallow it, wrap him in a towel so he doesn't wiggle to much, once hydrated of course


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can hand feed him the peas if he has not eaten and it sounds like he doesn't know how to eat yet. 

Gently open his beak with thumb and forefinger and drop one on the back of the tongue and allow him to close his beak and swallow. Then repeat about ten times. Make sure the peas are completely drained of any excess water.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Im pretty sure I can see the worried parents outside.


Baby pigeons leave the nest at about 28 (+/- 3) days and if the parents are around they continue to feed them for 6-10 days, so if you are right about the baby's age you are probably right about the parents... but if so, they won't worry for long.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Solly just picked "Henry"(!) up. Thank you so much for your help.
XxX

Renamed "Charlie!!!!"


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh that is good news. Thank you for taking in this young pigeon. Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Charlotte,

I missed this thread earlier, so glad it all turned out ok.

Also glad the pigeons aren't letting you off the hook while you're studying, you have to keep your hand in !! 

Well done and nice to hear from you,

Janet


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry didnt know you had named him but called him charlie after his rescuer!!!

hes fine and not too skinny so give him a couple of weeks and he'll be out with the others....keeping him in the hallway so he dont get to used to being indoors(cold out there) but he had a hot water bottle last night...


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes it was a cold night but piggie was safe and warm. Wonderful!


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Aww thank you!!!! No its a lovely name!!!

XxX


----------

